# Feeler: Stealth Shift Light



## KPierson (Jun 19, 2006)

I am trying to gauge interest in a programmable shift light module that is specifically designed for stealth installation. This particular shift light consists of a super bright 3mm LED that is available in 5 colors – red, blue, white, green, and amber. It is recommended that the LED be mounted in between the A-Pillar and the headliner, and aimed right at the driver’s eyes. In the GTO that I tested the module in the LED wasn’t noticeable at all until the light started flashing at the preset shift point! And, since the LED is at eye level it is detectable in your peripheral vision so you never have to take your eyes off the road!

The module is pretty easy to install, consisting of four wires – switched power, ground, tach input, and programming input. The switched power and tach signal can be tapped under the dash, near the clutch pedal, and the program input and ground were connected at the OEM TCS switch. The TCS switch was used because the programmable shift point is programmed though the OEM TCS switch! There are absolutely no switches, dials, pills, knobs or anything else on the shift light module, just the TCS button.

This shift light is produced by a small company that has been in business for over two years. They specialize in custom niche electronics. The module will come with a ‘no questions asked’ warranty and will cost around $75 shipped. Technical support would be available through Email and through a dedicated online support forum.

If there is enough interest the company in question will become a sponsor of this site, and offer members of this site a promotional group buy price. If you are interested in either purchasing this module or in hearing more about the module please post up!

Thank you,

Kevin Pierson


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Chris White already offers a software flash mod that enables the built-in shift light light & tone our cars are shipped with....and it's a great mod indeed.

http://www.whiteautoandmedia.com/Content/programming.aspx


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I would be interested...


----------



## KPierson (Jun 19, 2006)

Groucho said:


> Chris White already offers a software flash mod that enables the built-in shift light light & tone our cars are shipped with....and it's a great mod indeed.
> 
> http://www.whiteautoandmedia.com/Content/programming.aspx


I have read nothing but positive reviews about this shift light modification. However, it still has flaws. First, the price is a bit high if only the shift light function is desired (if you want all the other custom options then it's a different story). Second, the light is on the cluster, so you have to take your eyes off the road to see it. The beeping is nice, but I have my doubts as to whether or not it can be heard at the track or when racing loud, high hp cars (like an aggressively cammed big block with open pipes  ) . Finally, the shift point isn't user programmable (although different setpoints for each gear is definately cool).

I realize that many people go with the cluster light, but I feel that there are some people who would want better placement and on the fly programability, all in a stealth package.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

KPierson said:


> I have read nothing but positive reviews about this shift light modification. However, it still has flaws. First, the price is a bit high if only the shift light function is desired (if you want all the other custom options then it's a different story). Second, the light is on the cluster, so you have to take your eyes off the road to see it. The beeping is nice, but I have my doubts as to whether or not it can be heard at the track or when racing loud, high hp cars (like an aggressively cammed big block with open pipes  ) . Finally, the shift point isn't user programmable (although different setpoints for each gear is definately cool).
> 
> I realize that many people go with the cluster light, but I feel that there are some people who would want better placement and on the fly programability, all in a stealth package.


I spoke to Chris also and he said the shift light can be set to what ever red-line you have the car set to. So if you got another CAM that red-lines at 7100 rpms, the shift light can be set to that. Also the light is bright enough that your peripheral can catch it no matter how hard you are looking ahead at the road! Also, I was told that their was a 1 day turnaround with next day shipping


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Chris did mine! I love it! The shift light is just fine. Plus the color changes are a nice touch to the interior's look! Highly recommend Chris's work!:cheers


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

+1 Does a great job!!!


----------



## KPierson (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank you all for checking out this thread, there doesn't appear to be much interest in the GTO community for our products, so it's doubtful we'll become a sponsor.

Keep in mind when choosing a shift light, though, that its nice to be able to set a 'street' shift point and a higher track shift point. I personally don't like putting my motor at risk driving it hard on the street, especially on high boost, so my shift point is typically 800RPM lower on the street then the strip. 

Here are a few pictures from the installed shift light in a local GTO:










Super bright white 3mm LED mounted in GTO A-pillar (press fit, no holes drilled)










View from side, if you arn't looking for it, you would never know it is there










The LED in the "SHIFT" position (it has two differnt brightnesses, dim and super bright). The LED itself is programmable between 'steady on' at shift point or flashing at shift point.


Again, the shift light we offer is already comercially availible, with a complete warranty, and has been very successful in other markets. 

If anyone else has any questions about the shift light we offer let me know!

Again, thank you all for looking,

Kevin Pierson


----------



## dustin60 (Jun 28, 2006)

kpierson...how did you get the lights on ur dash to be red? mine are green and i have a torrid red 05, so it looks weird. is this an 06 feature or something?


----------



## KPierson (Jun 19, 2006)

dustin60 said:


> kpierson...how did you get the lights on ur dash to be red? mine are green and i have a torrid red 05, so it looks weird. is this an 06 feature or something?



I didn't post that picture, and I don't own a GTO so I can't answer it either!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

dustin60 said:


> kpierson...how did you get the lights on ur dash to be red? mine are green and i have a torrid red 05, so it looks weird. is this an 06 feature or something?



Chris White can change the backlighting to custom colors (red, blue, etc) as well.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Chris White can change the backlighting to custom colors (red, blue, etc) as well.


True enough, but if you want to make changes every other week, you would have to keep sending your stuff to him and pay and pay and pay.
Sorry, but there has to be a better way.:cool


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

Here I was looking for a way to order the mod from him. There was nothing on the website. I didn't realize I would have to send him my dashboard for this to work. I love the idea and wonder why this feature is not available from the factory. It seems it should be.


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

yes the GTO gauges mod looks really nice, but my sterring wheel blocks part of my tach , where the light would be, and as far as the audible sound , between the sound of my Goat getting it and the other car , especially at the track, i probably wouldn't hear it anyway. I don't want to rip out my guages and wait a week to get them back and install them.
But here is a nice shift light mod i like and going to order soon, plus you set the rpm on the shifts for this one and they even show it in a GTO.

http://www.raptorperformance.com/

comes in different color shafts and different LED combo's. very small unit.
and if you explore the site, under application and wiring , it will tell you how to set it for the GTO and where to hook up the wires. NO need for all of the extra junk like the other ones need and different pills. ENJOY


----------



## Kanding (May 29, 2006)

SloTymer said:


> True enough, but if you want to make changes every other week, you would have to keep sending your stuff to him and pay and pay and pay.
> Sorry, but there has to be a better way.:cool


You could always consider a new mustang--I believe they have 100+ colors that you can turn the gauge lights to. Of course you lose 100 hp to do that neat trick


----------

